# Three out Four chicks turned into roosters.



## ShugaCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm a first time chicken owner. I have wanted them for so long. I finally got four chicks. They were a variety of exotic breeds. Three out four have turned into roosters. I'm going to be down to one almost 3 month old chick. I have two questions. One, if I keep just the one till next spring, will it get lonely. Two, if i bring in a couple older, just started laying hens, will they be difficult to introduce to the hen I have left.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

That's stinks, welcome to the life of chickens. There are almost always more males than females when getting a straight run. As for your dilemma, I guess what I would do is try to sell the ones you have on craigslist and purchase 4 pullets and start over. BUT that is me, I view my flock as livestock and not pets. The reason I would choose this way is because whatever birds you get will need to be quarantined plus the newbies will take over leadership leaving your current pullet at the bottom of the pecking order .It will also be very hard on the current pullet to leave her be singular in the coop especially in winter. Chicken huddle to keep warm.


----------

